# lyrics plugin for WMP 11 reqd



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2008)

guys, i need a plugin for WMP 11 that shows lyrics of the song Now Playing and more importantly, *saves it to the ID3 tag of the song*


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you mean show existing lyrics in the file? If yes then enable it by: R-Click on top bar/menu > Play > Lyrics, captions... On if available.

You can use a software called TagRunner which automatically fetch lyrics, albumart etc from net and save it inside the mp3 file.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2008)

i need a plugin to fetch the lyrics n save to tag....currently i use lyrics plugin...it works really well,is quite fast but doesn't save to tag


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Then use TagRunner. Its the best. Add all your songs in the list, run and forget it.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2008)

k, thnx...lemme try it


----------



## redhat (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys, I need a plugin for WMP11, to sync lyrics with time and save the sync'd lyrics as an lrc file.
I know, WMP11, also allows for sync lyrics, but the interface is very bad, I once had 1 such plugin for Winamp. In that, I onli had to click on a line of d lyrics while d song was playing and it would sync that line with the time u clicked at. Any such plugin for WMP?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 28, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Then use TagRunner. Its the best. Add all your songs in the list, run and forget it.





xbonez said:


> k, thnx...lemme try it



sorry forgot to follow up...i dl'ed TagRunner from a torrent...got excellent speeds....21 seeds 0 peers...i fired it up...added my entire song collection of about 2500 songs (~12gb)...out of the 2500, it added lyrics to about 2100 of them in 1hr 10min...thats quite a gud hit rate...most of the failed ones were also my fault since they weren'tt agged properly...

bottomline : awesome s/w that solved my prob

PS - my dl'ing TagRunner from a torrent has absolutely nothing to do with it being a paid software, i swear ... i merely wanted to conserve the compan'y bandwidth


----------

